
A Battle to Preserve Wardenclyffe, Tesla’s Bold Failure - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/05/science/05tesla.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
electromagnetic
A Tesla museum would be good, and with 16 acres they can accurately do the
whole Tesla story. Young Tesla, Beginnings of Genius, Getting Ripped Off by
Edison, Hard Times, Kicking Edison's Ass: Or How AC Raped DC's Ass, Eccentric
Genius, Eccentric, Mad Man, Death.

------
pg
My initial reaction: they called the four-door model the _Wardenclyffe?_

~~~
Radix
I checked the comments first. I was initially bummed that it wasn't about
Nikola Tesla after all.

